# My exciting news! (not that exciting for anyone else!)



## Roni (Oct 27, 2010)

Dennis has decided that we can pet him! Yay!! I know... only exciting for me :lol: 
and
Pygmy ran on his wheel! Yay!! Again... only exciting for me  

Up until a few days ago, although Dennis would come over to us and climb up on us, he still didn't like being touched, other than a little scratch under the chin on occassion. Whenever you touched his head or back... out came the hissing and the quills. For the last couple of days however, he was letting me touch him a little more and not hissing at all. Last night I rubbed his ear for a few minutes and he was pushing his head up against my finger like he was enjoying it. He also let me stroke his back and run my finger over his head several times!

Pygmy's news is also exciting, although there isn't much to tell. We found a "present" on his wheel this morning. It's taken him 2 months to get comfy enough to run on the wheel. Hopefully this means he may still learn to like us! LOL

Anyways that's my exciting to me news


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like he is adjusting and bonding well.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's great news. I know how excited you must be.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I am happy for your breakthrough! Also, I really like the title of this thread


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

That is exciting news!


----------



## Roni (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses! As soon as I posted this I read the thread on things hedgehogs hate and was surprised to see that alot of hedgies don't like to be touched! I was feeling a little bad about it because Dennis was so friendly other than the "don't touch me" fit... guess it's not unusual at all. Now I'm feeling even more like I've made a big accomplishment! LOL


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

That`s great news and I know exactly how you feel.  I thought my Zoé would never let me pet her, when I got her she would pop and hiss and jump everytime I put my hand on her back. But after 9 months she now let`s me touch the sides of her head, under her chin and last night she let me pet her forehead and a little bit of her back for the first time. It`s such a great feeling each time we make a little progress with our hedgies. Every hedgie parent can relate to that.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I think it's exciting that you are so excited because that means I am not the only one who gets so excited about things that are only exciting to me! Got that?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, those are pretty exciting events! Thanks for sharing! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm excited FOR you!! You do have to celebrate little victories. Especially with hedgies. The first time we saw Cholla annoint, we flipped out. And the first time Zoey let us touch her without huffing. Those precious memories never leave you.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Congrats! That is so exciting! Little steps like that mean so much<3


----------

